# Star Fox Vs Star Wolf Vs Star Jackal



## Celestial Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a Star Fox Fanfiction that takes place after the events of Star Fox Command. 

A new evil has emerged, Team Star Jackal. Star Wolf is now a Neutral Team, trying to get rid of both Star Fox and Star Jackal. The rest of the plot has yet to be revealed. 

The Three Teams:

Good
Star Fox Team (commanded by General Peppy Hare)

Fox McCloud, Falco Lombardi, Slippy Toad, Krystal

Neutral
Star Wolf Team (commanded by General Andrew Oikonny)

Wolf O'Donnell, Leon Powalski, Panther Caroso, Sheep Van Buren

Evil
Star Jackal (commanded by General Pigma Dengar)

Jackal Diamond, Ostrich Motomiya, Torto Singh, Newton Peterson


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 13, 2008)

D:

How is this fiction if there's no fiction? Where's the story? 

This sound more like a really bad preview.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

That's the point! You're SUPPOSED to be suspenseful!


----------



## nastypass (Jul 14, 2008)

Really *BAD* preview.

You have given us nothing but the good guys and bad guys.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 14, 2008)

If you do not have anything to post, _do not post a lame summary._ And if you absolutely must, please, PLEASE don't be stupid enough to do it in the main writing forum.

Locked.


----------

